# una pregunta...



## juanjoluj

Sziasztok!! nem vagyok magyar hanem spanyol...szerétnek kerdezni hogy ebben a "forum" lehet valami kerdezni spanyol-bol magyar-ra, meg van egy par mondat ami nem tudok mondani magyarul...
Köszönöm!!
Juanjo


----------



## Ateesh6800

Aquí estamos unas pesonas que sí hablan castellano (o entienden un poco de tu idioma, en mi caso). ¡Dínoslo! 

Persze, jöhetnek a kérdések. Fontos szabály: a "thread" címe legyen pontos és konkrét. 

Attila


----------



## juanjoluj

Ateesh6800 said:


> Aquí estamos unas pesonas que sí hablan castellano (o entienden un poco de tu idioma, en mi caso). ¡Dínoslo!
> 
> Persze, jöhetnek a kérdések. Fontos szabály: a "thread" címe legyen pontos és konkrét.
> 
> Attila



Hola Attila!! qué bien que hables espanol!! Mira, tengo un pequeno texto que tiene relación con el APEH (en Espana sería la Agencia tributaria).... Estas palabras que he escrito en el "título del Thread" son las que no sé cómo se dirían en húngaro. Si quieres te puedo envíar el texto completo para que esté más claro.
Liquidación del impuesto.
Autoliquidación.
Liquidación complementaria.
Validación mecánica (esto sería lo que el banco da para asegurar que has pagado y suele venir a pie de página en el documento).
Muchas gracias y un saludo cordial !!!
Juanjo


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Juanjo, üdvözlünk a fórumon!
Én ugyan nem beszélek spanyolul, de úgy tűnik, hogy egyszerre több dologra kérdezel. Kérlek, hogy nyiss egy új "Thread"-et minden egyes kérdésnek. A cím lehet spanyol szó.


----------



## juanjoluj

MUchas gracias Zsanna!! Köszönöm szépen az informaciót! Juanjo


----------

